# Pups too lazy in the Florida heat!



## shortdariwanda (Mar 8, 2010)

My husband and I have a lounge chair on our screened porch that has been usurped by our babies, but predominantly Tito. When we want to sit on that chair to lounge, we have to push the babies out of it, and Tito stares at us from the floor. As soon as we get up to get something inside or to use the bathroom, Tito immediately jumps back onto the chair and makes himself comfortable.

Anywho, we all spent our Friday out on the porch because it was ridiculously hot inside the house.


----------



## shortdariwanda (Mar 8, 2010)

three more!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

They're adorable and correct, you shouldn't move on a hot day! I left Florida because I couldn't stand the heat and now it's 94 degrees in NC already......Rocky just wants me to move to the Arctic and I have to agree with him. The south is not for us.


----------



## shortdariwanda (Mar 8, 2010)

Don't forget the crazy bugs down here! The bugs here are insane and most of them bite! I'm from Cali where the only bugs we had to worry about were maybe some bees and some flea, but here, all the bugs are on steroids and they all bite! I had to shave my pap-mix down because even with the advantix, the fleas were buried in his immensely long papillon fur and were making his life miserable...:frown:


----------



## Ruffrider25 (Apr 22, 2010)

shortdariwanda said:


> I had to shave my pap-mix down because even with the advantix, the fleas were buried in his immensely long papillon fur and were making his life miserable...:frown:


It is HOT and HUMID today in Florida, I just tried to take my pup for a walk at 6:00 and I had to turn around with her, I was drenched and she was panting up a storm.

Don't know where in Florida you are, but our lawn is treated for fleas twice a year and we haven't seen a single one. Only thing that sucks is they recommend that the dog doesn't play in the yard until after a good rain shower.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

So cute! Thanks for sharing :wink:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

What a bunch of cuties you have there! Adorable. Thanks for sharing! :smile:


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

shortdariwanda said:


> Don't forget the crazy bugs down here! The bugs here are insane and most of them bite! I'm from Cali where the only bugs we had to worry about were maybe some bees and some flea, but here, all the bugs are on steroids and they all bite! I had to shave my pap-mix down because even with the advantix, the fleas were buried in his immensely long papillon fur and were making his life miserable...:frown:


I know.....we lived in Tampa for 4 years while we went to college and between the roaches being the size of small dogs and the love bugs coveriing your windshields while you drove, I saw enough bugs to last me a lifetime!! We went canoeing once and made the mistake of stopping on the side of the riverbank to try and have lunch.......almost got eaten alive by mosquitos and an alligator! 

I actually dread the times we have to go back and visit relatives. The heat and humidity will kill you unless it's mid January and that never seems to be the time they want us to visit!


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

shortdariwanda said:


> Don't forget the crazy bugs down here! The bugs here are insane and most of them bite! I'm from Cali where the only bugs we had to worry about were maybe some bees and some flea, but here, all the bugs are on steroids and they all bite!


Hey, at least you don't have ravenous ticks all over your yard. I swear, there is a cult of them in Luke's backyard.  No matter what, one always seems to turn up in some little crevice on Brady. LOL



shortdariwanda said:


> I had to shave my pap-mix down because even with the advantix, the fleas were buried in his immensely long papillon fur and were making his life miserable...:frown:


You should train Tito to pick them and eat them like a monkey. That would be useful. :biggrin:


----------



## shortdariwanda (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh but remember, Coco ate a flea one time and got tapeworms? :biggrin:

I'm located in Central Florida, and we just did a major bug treatment a couple days ago for our yard after the pup got shaved. We're going to do a major treatment inside our next day off together!


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

shortdariwanda said:


> Oh but remember, Coco ate a flea one time and got tapeworms? :biggrin:


I do not actually. lol Man, I missed out.



shortdariwanda said:


> I'm located in Central Florida, and we just did a major bug treatment a couple days ago for our yard after the pup got shaved. We're going to do a major treatment inside our next day off together!


Don't forget to leave the house. :biggrin:


----------



## shortdariwanda (Mar 8, 2010)

Are you serious? I didn't tell you that story? Omg, it was like the day when work called me for a followup interview or something. I found tapeworms in his poop, so I ran to the vet's to get an appointment and then went for the interview, and then ran back home to sterilize his bedding. Coco likes to eat grass, and apparently one of the grass stalks had a flea on it, because he was on Advantage Multi so there was no way he coulda gotten the flea that way.

Needless to say, the vet checked his tapeworm-ridden stool the next day (which I had to grab right before he had his appointment... ew) and gave him some meds to get rid of it...

My pups cost me a fortune with ridiculous incidences... The only one who never got into any trouble is Ziggy. Ha~


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Man, quite a day for ya there. 

Well if it makes you feel any better, I'm currently at Luke's house where we just found out that there is a flea problem. Don't know where they came from because both the dogs and us humans haven't been here in about two weeks. It sucks quite a bit. :frown: I saw one on my pillow.....:frown: :frown:


----------

